# Blade Show June 2019



## ThinMan (Jun 1, 2019)

Who is going to Blade Show next weekend?

I will be there.

Also, what kitchen cutlery makers will be there? So far I have seen Takeda, Murray Carter and Mert Tansu.


----------



## daveb (Jun 1, 2019)

I went a few years ago. My guestimate is that 1 in 20 booths had serious kitchen knives. The "outdoor" and EDC makers made up the majority. Murray was there but on break. I had just bought a nakiri from him via his website so stopped a few times. And importantly the "booth girls" from Spyder were the best.

Very excellent Japanese restaurant there about a mile from the facility. It would take some digging but if interested I'll try and find it.


----------



## dwalker (Jun 1, 2019)

Tansu, Spake, Fowler, and some traditional Japanese makers that are not well known around here have all been there in the past. I will be attending this year as well.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jun 1, 2019)

I will be there as I work 5 minutes away.....I used to be the Italian restaurant chef there at the Renaissance Waverly Hotel that's connected to the convention center for years so been to the show many times. As for makers there has usually been quite a few in the recent years.
From the list I have seen so far (Disclaimer, not all are handmade custom makers) but here they are:


Apogee Culinary designs
Big Chris Custom knives
Bill Burke
David Broadwell, you have to see his level of F/F
Byington blades.....no knives but in my opinion the best heat treatment service in the US, awesome customer service.
Cape Cod Cutlery
Carter Cutlery
Doberman Forge
Dogwood Custom Knives
Dragon's Breath Forge
Faneema Cutlery
K.H. Daily knives
Sakae Forge if you want a really nice samurai sword
Shinji Ikeda
Shosui Takeda
Tansu
That's all that I can think of looking through the exhibitor list, I'm sure I missed a few great makers that occasionally do kitchen cutlery.

Enjoy the show, It is a quite an experience.


----------



## playero (Jun 1, 2019)

Please keep us posted since I cannot make it. Check for glow in the dark handle.


----------



## Barashka (Jun 2, 2019)

Sadly won't be there, photos from the show would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Barclid (Jun 3, 2019)

I'll be there. I know Don Nguyen said he'd be there as well, and Damasteel will be there too.


----------



## Jville (Jun 3, 2019)

I went last year and met mert, came home with a SC 125 honyaki that is easily one of my favorite knives. I wish i was going this year, but im 4 months into a new bussiness and so broke that i can barely hang on to the knifes i got. Hopefully, next year.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jun 3, 2019)

I'll be there just wandering around and hanging out.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 4, 2019)

I will be at table 19h , would love to meet other forum members. There are only few kitchen knife makers in the show but many makers are dabbling into this field 
Some of the craftsmanship in abs mastersmiths section is crazy good


----------



## ThinMan (Jun 6, 2019)

daveb said:


> I went a few years ago. My guestimate is that 1 in 20 booths had serious kitchen knives. The "outdoor" and EDC makers made up the majority. Murray was there but on break. I had just bought a nakiri from him via his website so stopped a few times. And importantly the "booth girls" from Spyder were the best.
> 
> Very excellent Japanese restaurant there about a mile from the facility. It would take some digging but if interested I'll try and find it.



Thank you for the info!

I will sure to check out the Spyderco booth.


----------



## ThinMan (Jun 6, 2019)

dwalker said:


> Tansu, Spake, Fowler, and some traditional Japanese makers that are not well known around here have all been there in the past. I will be attending this year as well.



Thanks. Hope to see you there.


----------



## ThinMan (Jun 6, 2019)

Tim Rowland said:


> I will be there as I work 5 minutes away.....I used to be the Italian restaurant chef there at the Renaissance Waverly Hotel that's connected to the convention center for years so been to the show many times. As for makers there has usually been quite a few in the recent years.
> From the list I have seen so far (Disclaimer, not all are handmade custom makers) but here they are:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!


----------



## ThinMan (Jun 6, 2019)

Barclid said:


> I'll be there. I know Don Nguyen said he'd be there as well, and Damasteel will be there too.



I hope to see you there.


----------



## ThinMan (Jun 6, 2019)

Don Nguyen said:


> I'll be there just wandering around and hanging out.



I hope I’ll run into you


----------



## ThinMan (Jun 6, 2019)

chefcomesback said:


> I will be at table 19h , would love to meet other forum members. There are only few kitchen knife makers in the show but many makers are dabbling into this field
> Some of the craftsmanship in abs mastersmiths section is crazy good



I will stop by. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Barclid (Jun 7, 2019)

I'll be at booth 2405 with Hap from Nanohone. If you're here, come say hi.


----------



## dwalker (Jun 7, 2019)

Got the Tansu I was after! Doing the Snoopy happy dance!


----------



## Jville (Jun 8, 2019)

dwalker said:


> Got the Tansu I was after! Doing the Snoopy happy dance!


Pics!


----------



## rob (Jun 8, 2019)

Jville said:


> Pics!


Yes, pics please.


----------



## dwalker (Jun 8, 2019)

Here is the Tansu I picked up. Thanks Mert.

250mm x 60mm. V2


----------



## dwalker (Jun 8, 2019)

Some other things of interest. Here is a beautiful Damascus integral from Stephan Fowler at a killer price


----------



## dwalker (Jun 8, 2019)

These knives are from Takeshi Iwai. His style is really heavy spines ground to a thin edge using blue 2 and blue super. I picked up a 150 magaki petty in blue 2. Some of his single bevel knives can be purchased from knifemerchant. Others can be ordered direct. If the tips of his gyutos were a bit thinner, I would have definitely picked one up.


----------



## dwalker (Jun 8, 2019)

Some really cool knives from Argentina.


----------



## dwalker (Jun 8, 2019)

Cool stuff from a talented young lady who just graduated high school.


----------



## nakneker (Jun 8, 2019)

dwalker said:


> Cool stuff from a talented young lady who just graduated high school. View attachment 54493
> View attachment 54494


Keep it coming, love the updates.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jun 8, 2019)

Awesome ... next year I think ... go find that crazy Damasteel Ambassador - Chef Kolter! His IG account said he was going ... 

Very jealous - especially of that Mert acquisition!


----------



## ThinMan (Jun 9, 2019)

dwalker said:


> These knives are from Takeshi Iwai. His style is really heavy spines ground to a thin edge using blue 2 and blue super. I picked up a 150 magaki petty in blue 2. Some of his single bevel knives can be purchased from knifemerchant. Others can be ordered direct. If the tips of his gyutos were a bit thinner, I would have definitely picked one up. View attachment 54487
> View attachment 54488
> View attachment 54489
> View attachment 54490



Missed that guy entirely. On the list for next year.


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 9, 2019)

dwalker said:


> Some other things of interest. Here is a beautiful Damascus integral from Stephan Fowler at a killer priceView attachment 54486



Great pick up getting the Mert! Quite tall yet with a really classy profile.

That Fowler is a crazy steal at the asking price!


----------



## dwalker (Jun 9, 2019)

ThinMan said:


> Missed that guy entirely. On the list for next year.


You should definitely check him out. Fit and finish is top tier and prices are reasonable. There was a bit of a language barrier, but the blacksmith was in the booth and I was able to talk to him a bit. He has been at the show for at least 2 years and I hope to see him again next year.


----------



## dwalker (Jun 9, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> Great pick up getting the Mert! Quite tall yet with a really classy profile.
> 
> That Fowler is a crazy steal at the asking price!


Yeah, he forges the billet himself. His kitchen knives are nice and thin with good profiles.


----------



## Barclid (Jun 9, 2019)

dwalker said:


> You should definitely check him out. Fit and finish is top tier and prices are reasonable. There was a bit of a language barrier, but the blacksmith was in the booth and I was able to talk to him a bit. He has been at the show for at least 2 years and I hope to see him again next year.


He's from Takefu, but not the knife village. The single bevels at the booth were made by the other guy and they're made in Seki. He said some of those lines are discontinued but I forget which specifically.


----------



## Brucewml (Jun 9, 2019)

Curious how to order knife from Takeshi iwai. Is that possible let me know the website or contact details. Thanks so much.


----------



## ThinMan (Jun 10, 2019)

I brought two non knife friends to the show. One of them was hoping to buy a Takeda, but he didn’t make it this year (had a table but it was empty).

Instead he bought a Carter Muteki and made me and our other friend buy ones as well. 

The two on the left are Ryan Cavallo and the one on the right is Jamison Chopp. The Cavallos are very thin and light. The Chopp is a bit heavier. 

We met Jamison and Murray and Alex Horn, which was cool.


----------



## dwalker (Jun 10, 2019)

Brucewml said:


> Curious how to order knife from Takeshi iwai. Is that possible let me know the website or contact details. Thanks so much.


I'll post what I have when I get home. I was told the double beveled gyutos, pettys, and such were available direct. He didn't tell me anything about some being discontinued.


----------



## Barclid (Jun 10, 2019)

dwalker said:


> I'll post what I have when I get home. I was told the double beveled gyutos, pettys, and such were available direct. He didn't tell me anything about some being discontinued.


He told us that only after we noticed a few of them were warped or had recurve. He said the migaki were discontinued.


----------



## dwalker (Jun 16, 2019)

Brucewml said:


> Curious how to order knife from Takeshi iwai. Is that possible let me know the website or contact details. Thanks so much.


Sorry for the delay. Here is some contact info.


----------



## Brucewml (Jun 16, 2019)

Awesome!!!!!! Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## osakajoe (Jun 17, 2019)

Note that the email and website on that card is for a wholesaler & online store, Yamahide, who mainly deal with custom outdoor knives.


----------

